# tagliare i capelli a zero



## anghiarese

From another thread. Context:   http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3673563&postcount=2

I think I get the general drift of the phrase, but I've no idea what the word "rapato" means.


----------



## underhouse

_Rapato (a zero)_ means shaved (head).


----------



## Jacksunny

Yes, _rapato_ means _shaved_. You add the expression _a zero_, only for hair, when their length goes to zero and you look like bald.


----------



## Parergon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_shaving


----------



## shardaneng

Hello.


Context:

Susan: ti devi tagliare i capelli?
Jim: si me li devo fare (rasare) a zero.

My attempt:

Jim: yes, I'm going to get/have a zero haircut.

Con tagliarsi a zero i capelli intendo rasarseli completamente. E' un'espressione che ho sempre sentito, ma non saprei dire se sia corretta o solo un uso locale. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## licinio

What do you think of this: I'm going to have my head shaved?


----------



## Alessandrino

licinio said:


> What do you think of this: I'm going to have/get my head shaved?


----------



## Mutti57

shardaneng said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> Context:
> 
> Susan: ti devi tagliare i capelli?
> Jim: si me li devo fare (rasare) a zero.
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> Jim: yes, I'm going to get/have a zero haircut.
> 
> Con tagliarsi a zero i capelli intendo rasarseli completamente. E' un'espressione che ho sempre sentito, ma non saprei dire se sia corretta o solo un uso locale.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



Ciao

Mai sentita... Io conoscono "to have one's head shaved" per raparsi a zero.
Quindi sarebbe :

Yes, I'm going to have my head shaved

Ma aspettiamo i natives


----------



## shardaneng

Si ok "my head shaved" è probabilmente giusta ma l'ho scartata perchè troppo semplice. Volevo un qualcosa di più simile all'espressione in Italiano. E poi l'ho sparata; volete mettere la soddisfazione di azzeccare un'espressione senza averla mai sentita?

per ora google non mi ha dato soddisfazione.


----------



## rrose17

"_Cut it back to nothing"_ is one possibility.


----------



## elfa

Ciao shardeneng,

Mai sentito "zero haircut", ma c'è un "No 1 haircut" (vedi qui) quando ti fanno un cosidetto "buzz cut" 

Però "a 0 haircut" non ho mai sentito.


----------



## Blackman

elfa said:


> Ciao shardeneng,
> 
> Mai sentito "zero haircut", ma c'è un "No 1 haircut" (vedi qui) quando ti fanno un cosidetto "buzz cut"
> 
> Però "a 0 haircut" non ho mai sentito.


 
Perché i _capelli a zero_ non sono davvero _*a zero*. _E' il taglio più corto che è in grado di fare la macchinetta del barbiere, cioè il taglio 1, come dici tu. Oltre si usa il rasoio e allora si parla di _testa rasata_. Unfortunately, being bald, I know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Gianfry

Che ne pensate di "to have one's hair cut to height zero"?


----------



## rrose17

Not to keep with my suggestion, necessarily, but you could also say _cut back to zero. _alsthough I prefer to nothing...


----------



## Alessandrino

Un po' cervellotica forse? 
L'importante è che piaccia ai madrelingua, comunque.


----------



## Correre

We also speak of 'grade zero' haircuts or shaves.


----------



## Gianfry

Correre said:


> We also speak of 'grade zero' haircuts or shaves.



Yes, I was trying to find something along these lines.
But I really do like rrose's "Cut it back to nothing" as well.


----------



## shardaneng

So, if I say: "I have my hair cut back to nothing" I'll convey the idea of "ho i capelli a zero"?


Same question for "No 1 haircut"; "I have a no 1 haircut" = "ho i capelli a zero"?


Secondo me piano piano la mia espressione "zero haircut" prenderà piede e allora in un lontano futuro risulterà giusta


----------



## Correre

Gianfry said:


> Yes, I was trying to find something along these lines.
> But I really do like rrose's "Cut it back to nothing" as well.


 

Yep! It's good, vivid.


----------



## L.Dex

shardaneng said:


> So, if I say: "I have my hair cut back to nothing" I'll convey the idea of "ho i capelli a zero"?
> 
> 
> Same question for "No 1 haircut"; "I have a no 1 haircut" = "ho i capelli a zero"?
> 
> 
> Secondo me piano piano la mia espressione "zero haircut" prenderà piede e allora in un lontano futuro risulterà giusta




Stavo per dire la stessa cosa. A No.1, number one.

Ma un number one = a un numero zero?

Se fai un 'number one' ci sono sempre capelli (pochissimi ma ci sono), non è fino alla pelle.

Se ti rasi a zero ci sono sempre capelli (pochi) o è fino alla pelle?


Se è fino alla pelle si potrebbe sempre dire 'Bic it'!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=BIC+It

'To bic one's head', bella frase, molto slang.

Viene dal marchio di rasoi usa e getta (che fanno anche le biro).


----------



## Gianfry

shardaneng said:


> So, if I say: "I have my hair cut back to nothing" I'll convey the idea of "ho i capelli a zero"?
> 
> 
> Same question for "No 1 haircut"; "I have a no 1 haircut" = "ho i capelli a zero"?  Significa portarli "quasi a zero", ovvero "tagliarli cortissimi".
> 
> 
> Secondo me piano piano la mia espressione "zero haircut" prenderà piede e allora in un lontano futuro risulterà giusta  Cosa sarebbe l'uomo senza sogni?


"To bic one's head" is just awesome!


----------



## Correre

The black part at the end of a head shaver has different grades you can set it to- the smaller the number, the shorter the cut. No. 1 is the smallest. Then when you take off that part (sorry, I don't know what it's called) it completely shaves your hair off. This is a grade zero.
Maybe this is all very blatent but just in case it helps....!


----------



## L.Dex

I'm going to shave it all off.


----------



## johngiovanni

What about "buzz cut"?  See http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1652691 ("Zero style hair cut" in the English-Arabic forum).


----------



## shardaneng

johngiovanni said:


> What about "buzz cut"?  See http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1652691 ("Zero style hair cut" in the English-Arabic forum).



"Zero style hair cut"? We are getting closer and closer to my first guess. 

By the way, how do you form the past participle of bic?

(Just in case I wanted to say "I got my head bic / bicked")


----------



## johngiovanni

"Bicked". But, beware, it may not be the same as "buzzed". I read in a forum: "Guys can look very cool with buzzed hair, just not 'bicked' hair as in shaving the top of the head, like the face." And you wouldn't want to be uncool!


----------



## You little ripper!

Correre said:


> *The black part at the end of a head shaver* has different grades you can set it to- the smaller the number, the shorter the cut. No. 1 is the smallest. *Then when you take off that part* (sorry, I don't know what it's called) it completely shaves your hair off. This is a grade zero.
> Maybe this is all very blatent but just in case it helps....!


Comb guard. 



johngiovanni said:


> What about "buzz cut"?




Buzz cut

_A *buzz cut*, *induction cut* or *wiffle* is a very short haircut.[1]_ _The cut is usually performed using hair clippers without a comb guard.

_


----------



## Blackman

Correre said:


> Then when you take off that part (sorry, I don't know what it's called) it completely shaves your hair off.


 
This is not true. It cuts your hair shorter, but it doesn't shave it off completely. You need a razor for that. As I stated in a previous post, the Italian expression _capelli a zero_ is not literal. It refers to the shortest cut you can get with a head clipper.


----------



## You little ripper!

This website calls them all 'buzz cuts. '0 buzz cut' is done with the bare blade of an electric hair cutter.

_Types of buzz cuts basically correlate with the setting in which the  hair cutter sets the electric clippers. Buzz cuts can be measured by  grades, starting with the shortest, 0, done with a bare blade. The  remaining six grades are #0.9 (2.7 millimeters), #1 (3 millimeters), #2  (6 millimeters), #3 (9 millimeters), #4 (12 millimeters), #5 (15  millimeters) and #6 (19 millimeters)._
​


----------



## j00ey

Salve tutti
Sto leggendo 'Io non ho paura' da Niccolo Ammaniti e vorrei capire piu` bene il senso di questa frase... "Era come se Dio aveva tagliato i capelli a zero al mondo".
Il contesto - in una piccola paese un ragazzo sta girando sul bici per conto suo e vide nessuno... nessuno viene fuori di casa. Dice cosi`.
Posso tradurlo in modo letterale - 'it was as if God have given the world a severe haircut' ma non proprio capisco il senso.
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## BristolGirl

Dear J00ey, Not a hair in sight makes a bald head and not a soul in sight makes a village with no people in it. Ciao


----------



## j00ey

Thanks very much BristolGirl, makes sense! Is it an idiomatic phrase or just a metaphor do you know?
J


----------



## giginho

j00ey said:


> Thanks very much BristolGirl, makes sense! Is it an idiomatic phrase or just a metaphor do you know?
> J



It's just a metaphor!


----------



## j00ey

Grazie Giginho!


----------



## giginho

Prego!!!! E' un piacere!


----------

